# NEW ~ KCBS Steak Competition Coming Soon!



## thirdeye (Sep 15, 2021)

KCBS has just announced their steak competition.  HERE is the link I received today, and within the link are the rules which can be downloaded in a .pdf format.  Not surprising their steak of choice is a KC Strip.

SCA Steak contests are getting more popular in my area, and  I've been kicking around the idea of cooking at one since they are usually on Friday before a regular KCBS  4-meat competition.  The rules for the KCBS steak competition are different, the two biggest takeaways being the competitor supplies the steaks and can cook as many as they like, and sear marks are scored down.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 15, 2021)

Doesn’t seem fair for the competitors to provide the meat. Meat quality varies so much someone could easily buy a win.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 15, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Doesn’t seem fair for the competitors to provide the meat. Meat quality varies so much someone could easily buy a win.


100% agree. Odd indeed.


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 15, 2021)

Very interesting, I'm watching this one.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 15, 2021)

Reading a little closer it looks like steaks need to be purchased from one of two approved suppliers. “The KCBS National Steak Championships is proud to partner with _Creekstone Farms®_ and _Double R Ranch®_ as the official meat purveyors to provide Choice-Grade Kansas City Strip Steaks that meet the specifications of the KCBS National Steak Championships.”


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 15, 2021)

But you have to buy meat from an approved supplier, so it should be pretty close.  I wonder if Sam's club will get on the approved supplier list?  They are a KCBS sponsor, and could easily pull this off. 

Regardless, it's good that the meat is USDA Choice, it takes more skill than cooking Prime.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 16, 2021)

The competitor doesn't supply the meat, the contest director supplies the meat. You draw numbers and have your choice of what is on the table. It is actually the fairest way to do it. It all comes down to how skilled you are as a cook


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 16, 2021)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> The competitor doesn't supply the meat, the contest director supplies the meat. You draw numbers and have your choice of what is on the table. It is actually the fairest way to do it. It all comes down to how skilled you are as a cook


No, KCBS's rules are different than SCA's.:

_*Only the official specified Strip steak sourced from official providers will be allowed. All steaks certified as official for competitive use will be presented in the provider’s original vacuum packaging and will have the provider’s USDA Establishment (EST) code. KCBS has multiple official providers and each provider has their own USDA EST code that must be visible to the inspector.*_

Right now the only providers are Creekstone and Double R Ranch (Snake River).  But since Sam's Club has hosted some KCBS events I'm wondering if they won't qualify for one of the suppliers?  This way you could call in a special order and they could package it with the right code numbers etc.  The packaging has to be original until meat inspection is over.   Also instead of cooking only 2 steaks, KCBS will let cooks cook as many as they want.

Also, grill marks are scored down: (the actual quote is in Rev. 1 of the rules, which I found odd)

_*Grill marks or sear marks are not encouraged and are criteria for deducting points for both presentation and taste. According to Meathead from www.amazingribs.com, “the goal is to get a golden to brown color on as much surface as possible”, and “Grates can scar your meat with black stripes of chalky carbon that tastes like burnt toast.”*_


----------

